# double din?



## sentrowski (Oct 6, 2005)

anybody has a double din radio in their sentra??


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrowski said:


> anybody has a double din radio in their sentra??


This is going into my B14 in the near future.










Kenwood DDX7015


----------

